# Borrow Fill Problem and Useful Equations



## NSEARCH (Aug 9, 2006)

Attached are 2 links to PDF files that I used in studying for the exam so I thought I'd post them up here. Good luck guys and keep studying!!! You can almost guarantee a problem on the exam will cover some kind of borrow/fill calculations.

Equations

Borrow/Fill Problem


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2006)

many thanks


----------



## cement (Aug 17, 2006)

> Attached are 2 links to PDF files that I used in studying for the exam so I thought I'd post them up here. Good luck guys and keep studying!!! You can almost guarantee a problem on the exam will cover some kind of borrow/fill calculations.
> Equations
> 
> Borrow/Fill Problem


great stuff. but be sure to read the question. what are they asking?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2006)

did you type those yourself Nsearch?


----------



## NSEARCH (Aug 28, 2006)

Heck no.....I found them :google:


----------

